# Forum in English  > News  > Computer security news  >  SafenSoft Collects “Best Performance” Award from Russia’s Hard`n`Soft magazine

## Rashevskiy

*Best Performance* 

Moscow, Russia and San Jose, California,  November 2nd 2010 – SafenSoft, a leading developer of proactive  security solutions that focus on maintaining application integrity as  the key to data security, is pleased to announce that it has received  the “Best Performance” award in recent tests conducted by Hard`n`Soft  magazine.
SafenSoft’s home user security solution,  SafenSec Personal, was up against seven solutions from more traditional  vendors – Avira, Dr Web, Eset, Kaspersky, Agnitum, Panda, and Trend  Micro. In addition to the “Best Performance” citation, SysWatch Personal  also took second place overall, with a score of 310 points out of a  maximum of 340 points; the third-place winner trailed far behind with  only 180 points.
“We are delighted with this result,”  said SafenSoft CEO Michael Kalinichenko. “We founded this company  because we believed a fundamentally different approach to security was  needed. These tests underscore the validity of that belief, and we look  forward to continuing validation that the days of blacklisting are  over.”
   SafenSec Personal is based on the  principles of Digital Rights Management – preserving the integrity of  the operating system, applications, registry and other key system  elements by preventing any unauthorized process from launching.  This  approach frees users from the need to rely on frequent updates to keep  PCs malware-free and prevents loss of performance to resource-intensive  scanning activities.
 The complete article (in Russian) is available in PDF form here, and full-function evaluation versions of SafenSec Personal may be downloaded at http://www.safensoft.com/download/sns2009/

----------

